# [solved]lighttpd nie moze pisac do pliku loga

## kuku

chciałem włączyć interfejs webowy do rtorrenta i mam problem - lighttpd  przy startowaniu nie daje żadnego błędu, ale przy uruchomieniu ręcznym znalazłem przyczynę. w skrócie:

```
kuku kuku # /etc/init.d/lighttpd restart

 * Stopping lighttpd ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting lighttpd ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

kuku kuku # ps aux |grep  `cat /var/run/lighttpd.pid`

root     30303  0.0  0.0   2856   760 pts/2    S+   18:33   0:00 grep --colour=auto 30297

kuku kuku # /usr/sbin/lighttpd -f /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf 

kuku kuku # 2010-11-19 18:33:37: (log.c.118) opening errorlog '/var/log/lighttpd/error.log' failed: Permission denied

kuku kuku # ls -alt /var/log/lightt*

razem 8

drwxr-x---  2 lighttpd lighttpd 4096 11-19 18:25 .

drwx------ 14 root     root     4096 11-19 18:25 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        0 11-19 18:25 .keep_www-servers_lighttpd-0

```

gdzie muszę zmienić uprawnienia ewentualnie do jakiej grupy dodać użytkownika lighttpd żeby mógł pisać do katalogu z logami ?

edit:

albo jakie uprawnienie powinien mieć katalog /var/log ? Bo jeśli je zmienie na 755 to wszystko działaLast edited by kuku on Fri Nov 19, 2010 6:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ch4os

Na /var/log nie powinno byc 755?, bo tylko tym rozni sie twoj config od mojego.

----------

## kuku

dzieki za odpowiedz - widocznie miałem coś schrzanione

----------

